# Counter signature



## Tcc41 (4 mo ago)

Hi ther I'm stuck becaus in need a counter signature for my daughter born in the UK first adult pasport mother english me not but . 
Can you help me please, I am in 41 near Bauval and really need help. Y daughters RSA was cut becaus they need a titre de sejour, I can only get that with a valed passport and I the mean time, you can emagin the hell we are going throgh. Thank you for your help and sorry for being so honest and straight forward.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I suggest using Google Translate. I assume your first language is French. Write a very long explanation, and translate into English (UK)

Google Translate

You will need proof of citizenship. I assume this means the UK or France. Without it, there is no chance.

I'd recommend getting an immigration advisor. These people may be able to help

Services

New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority - Immigration Advisers Authority


----------

